# dbx-220i or FBQ 2496



## lglura (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi guys. Has obtained a very cheap bargain offer at a dbx-220i, how is this compared against to 
FBQ 2496, is it worth a higher cost.
http://www.dbxpro.com/220i/220i.php


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I believe a few others have used this before, albeit a very few. IIRC, it will work fine. If it's that cheap, I see no reason not to try it out. You'll have to manually input the filters.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> is it worth a higher cost.


It appears to have more features, so that would make it worth the higher cost - if you need them. Also, it looks fairly nice, while the FBQ is downright ugly. That might be worth something, if you feel the same way. It might also be a better choice for full-range use (you didn't say what you were going to do with it).

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

One thing I noticed in the 220i literature is that it lists the frequency response as 20hz -20khz. The FBQ2496 lists it's frequency response as <10hz - 44khz.

While it seems both units can only set filters down to 20 hz, being able to pass a signal through that is less than 20hz is pretty important for subwoofer use. :nerd:


Tim
:drive:


----------



## lglura (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks guys. I`m going to eq my Tubesubs. The dbx has better specs but i cant use the REW with it. Have to evaluate this:reading:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You can always use REW's nifty RTA feature for other equalizers, as I did here.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## lglura (Aug 25, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> You can always use REW's nifty RTA feature for other equalizers, as I did here.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks Wayne, i`ll order the dbx tomorrow ( have to pay 500 USD, it cost 1400 USD in Norway), and if i am lucky i`ll getting borrow a pro RTA at the recording studio ( the seller)


----------

